# Dag Otto Lauritzen--Eddy Merckx



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

check out what i just got a few minutes ago. sorry for the night time shots. it's said to be Dag Otto Lauritzen's Team Motorolla Tour De France bike. 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/1.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/2.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/4.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/5.jpg">


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wow...*

That is really, really nice. What is the story behind this and how did the bike come into your hands??


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

racerx said:


> That is really, really nice. What is the story behind this and how did the bike come into your hands??


this one was pretty easy to score. a buddy i know from a bike shop i used to work at called me one day and said a guy had this bike in for repair and that he was thinking about selling it. the bike shop deals only in beach cruisers so my buddy had no idea what it was but he had enough sence to think i might want to take a look at it. i immediatly called the owner of the bike and he was waiting for my call. simple, quick, and easy.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*looks like the real thing*

with the race hanger, etc. What Columbus tubeset is it? Merckx would also build these Motorola bikes specific to a rider....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

seat angle looks very laidback. i would bet on a very customized geometry..


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

merckxman said:


> with the race hanger, etc. What Columbus tubeset is it? Merckx would also build these Motorola bikes specific to a rider....


i cant really see what tubeset it has. the seat tube is 56cm center to center. the top tube is 58cm center to center. 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/Merckx013.jpg">

i havn't yet found a photo of Lauritzen riding this bike but here's a photo of Lance riding the same one. 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/7.jpg">


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

I wonder if Dag-Otto put the Zefal "umbrella" clip on backwards?? ;-)

Seriously, though... Nice find. I wonder if the EM factory could help in confirming the bike's history. I will someday own a 7-11 Merckx... but not now.

--Shannon


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Columbus TSX*



vdubbusrider said:


> i cant really see what tubeset it has. the seat tube is 56cm center to center. the top tube is 58cm center to center.
> 
> <img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Merckx/Merckx013.jpg">
> 
> ...


Looks to be Columbus TSX... which was used for Motorola team bikes at that time

A+

Philippe


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Great find. Dag Otto was always one of the most under-rated racers of the era.
Definately try to contact the Merckx factory. They may be able to make you a copy of the specs of that frame.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

sweet! One of the highlights I remember about Dag was when he was raging in the world championship race in about 90 or 91, and he was in a 3 man break and was crashed out because of a squirely rider in that break. He should have won. It may have been the year Rudy Dahnens won, I can't remember exactly.

brewster


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Neat find.
I was watching some old TDF tapes the other evening and Dag joined the 7-11 teams the first year Hampsten was there (he was the captain).

This was when they were still riding the Huffy/Serotta's, before the Merckx era.
I did not realize that Dag was on the team that long.\

If someone could find me a Huffy/Serotta I would in heaven. (needs to be 56/57)


----------



## Lauritz88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi, My name is Stian Lauritzen and im dag otto´s son. I´m looking to find who has the bike now, and if your willing to sell it? =)

Hope to hear from you! =)!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I was on Devil's Kitchen during the 1990 Tour de Trump, and remember vividly Dag Otto passing by where I was standing on the climb.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lauritz88 said:


> Hi, My name is Stian Lauritzen and im dag otto´s son. I´m looking to find who has the bike now, and if your willing to sell it? =)
> 
> Hope to hear from you! =)!


Wow, nice to see you! Good luck finding your dad's bike :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Lauritz88 said:


> Hi, My name is Stian Lauritzen and im dag otto´s son. I´m looking to find who has the bike now, and if your willing to sell it? =)
> 
> Hope to hear from you! =)!


The original post was from the owner of VeloCult (a bike shop in Portland, OR). I doubt that he still has the bike, but he might be able to tell you who he sold it to. His shop's web site is: Velocult | Portland Bike Shop, Bar, Cafe, Cultural Hub

If you're in Portland visit the shop, it's pretty cool.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I remember seeing it on ebay a while back 1-3 years ago. Didn't it have a very long top tube? How is your dad, still riding? Funny thing, I looked him up just a few weeks ago on google and was very surprised to see him doing a "Dancing with the stars" in your country. Still in top shape, and looking young! A very memorable rider.



Lauritz88 said:


> Hi, My name is Stian Lauritzen and im dag otto´s son. I´m looking to find who has the bike now, and if your willing to sell it? =)
> 
> Hope to hear from you! =)!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

High Gear said:


> I remember seeing it on ebay a while back 1-3 years ago. Didn't it have a very long top tube? How is your dad, still riding? Funny thing, I looked him up just a few weeks ago on google and was very surprised to see him doing a "Dancing with the stars" in your country. Still in top shape, and looking young! A very memorable rider.


I very clearly remember watching a Tour de France stage 14 in 1987 where he made an epic climb up Luz Ardiden and took the stage. It was a pretty high moment for the 7-eleven team in those days. Here is a video of him winning...enjoy


----------



## Lauritz88 (May 10, 2013)

High Gear said:


> I remember seeing it on ebay a while back 1-3 years ago. Didn't it have a very long top tube? How is your dad, still riding? Funny thing, I looked him up just a few weeks ago on google and was very surprised to see him doing a "Dancing with the stars" in your country. Still in top shape, and looking young! A very memorable rider.


Hi, My dad is still in top shape, he is still going strong and riding his bike 3-4 times a week if he has time. Just finished filming season two of his Tv show "på hjul med Dag Otto" (on the wheel with Dag otto).


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Lauritz88 said:


> Hi, My name is Stian Lauritzen and im dag otto´s son. I´m looking to find who has the bike now, and if your willing to sell it? =)


Hi Stian!

We all have a special connection with our fathers and I would love to hear that you acquired your Dads' old bike!

Sign onto every cycling forum you can find and start a new thread with a title like: "Seen this Dag Otto Lauritzen bike?" Post the pictures from this thread.

Hopefully somebody will have seen someone riding it somewhere.
If I knew where it was I'd do everything I could to help you get the bike.

Good Luck, I hope your find it!
Randy


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I just had to post this. Man, he looks like he did many years ago. Stian, I bet he can still drop many on the climbs.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## awanta (Mar 1, 2009)

*Hi Stian*



Lauritz88 said:


> Hi, My dad is still in top shape, he is still going strong and riding his bike 3-4 times a week if he has time. Just finished filming season two of his Tv show "på hjul med Dag Otto" (on the wheel with Dag otto).


My name is Allan Wanta and I restore frames. I've come across a guy who is interested in possibly restoring your Fathers' old MXL Motorola frame. This an old thread but I hope it reaches you. He's debating whether to restore it or not, I've let him know about the historical aspect of leaving it as is. Included in this e-mail are some pictures of the frame and your Fathers name decal, so it is what he says it is. Not sure if you are interested but when I saw this thread I thought I'd chime in.

Cheers


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Allan - you a very good reputation in the classic and vintage cycling community. That is a cool bike and I'm sure you'd do the right thing by it. I also would leave it as original as possible.


----------



## JRiley (Nov 13, 2018)

And another one. I live in Oslo, Norway and just picked up this beauty. 92 team bike. I think I'll post a more detailed thread on it as I intend on keeping and restoring it, but it's been a bit more used. Present plans are to replace what's "wrong" on it, being wheels, headset, pedals and saddle and seek professional help in paint rejuvenation and sticker re-creation. I will try and contact Dag or Stian and also EM direcfly.

If anyone has any inside contacts, or knows someone I can speak to I'd much appreciate it.

Please don't contact the seller, I've already bought the bike and it's in my possession, I just can't get photos up at the moment. More photos to come if someone has a reliable hosting website.
https://www.finn.no/132965195


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Super cool to still see this bike making the rounds out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRiley (Nov 13, 2018)

Kuma601 said:


> Super cool to still see this bike making the rounds out there. :thumbsup:


As far as I can tell they're all different bikes, with different materials too.
Mine is MXL with a (TSX?) flat crown fork, with slightly different equipment to OP. Good to see there's a few survivors out there though!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

JRiley said:


> And another one. I live in Oslo, Norway and just picked up this beauty. 92 team bike. I think I'll post a more detailed thread on it as I intend on keeping and restoring it, but it's been a bit more used. Present plans are to replace what's "wrong" on it, being wheels, headset, pedals and saddle and seek professional help in paint rejuvenation and sticker re-creation. I will try and contact Dag or Stian and also EM direcfly.
> 
> If anyone has any inside contacts, or knows someone I can speak to I'd much appreciate it.
> 
> ...


great bike. honesty other than replacing parts that were not on the bike when it was a pro model I wouldn't paint it and probably would leave it as is.


----------

